# New Elop litter pics- Beware of the cute!!!



## LilyPatchFarm (Jun 9, 2013)

::waves:: Hey guys!!! Been really busy lately!!! This is my first English Lop litter and I am super excited about them. I had to show them off  

...So I'm just going to you know... leave these here........:


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Jun 9, 2013)

More! There are also more pics available on our facebook page (Lily Patch Farm Rabbitry) and I may post some more shortly


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh My goodness! Those bunnies are SO cute! I can't believe how long their ears are. So cute!!!  And thanks for sharing with us! Congrats on your first Elop litter!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 9, 2013)

They are so adorable!! Their ears are lookin nice! I don't know how to judge elops but do you have any favorites?


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jun 9, 2013)

so cute!! congrats!!!


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Jun 9, 2013)

They are all my favorites lol. They are only 5 weeks old right now so its hard to really be a good judge of structure, but I am so far liking three of the does, The one in my avatar (the cream doe, Buttercup) has a really nice head and ears and is long in the body, plus being the largest of the does. I picked her to go to the breeder who owns these guys dad. I am also keeping an orange one (the one standing up) because I fell in love with her when she was like 8 days old lol. Her name is Dibs! I may also be keeping either the blue tort (Ivy) or the black tort on the rock (Tigerlily). And lastly, Romeo, the broken buck is realllllly nice, he has insanely wide ears, but I just dont need another buck. So I am debating on him. :/ I still have five-six weeks to make my decision though lol


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh!!!!! If they suddenly go missing no reason to suspect me...


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Jun 9, 2013)

LOL and you aren't far from me Pipsqueak! hmmmmmmm ....


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 9, 2013)

Exactly I wouldn't stay in the area!!  Though if at some point I can get a big bunny I'll definitely look you up!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 9, 2013)

If they go missing no reason to suspect me either.


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Jun 9, 2013)

:nerves1Ach! I'm surrounded by bunny nappers! :roflmao:


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 9, 2013)

Haha Elise you wanna team up? But then we'd have to decide who got which bunnies....


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 9, 2013)

Well we could divide them in half. But than we'd probably fight over who got who.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 9, 2013)

Or we could do it the way I decide most things: Spin in a circle with my eyes closed and then point lol.


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Jun 9, 2013)

Im going to dress all my baby bunnies up like tiny chickens and hide them in my coops so you cant find them muahahahahaha


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 9, 2013)

Emily, we could do it that way. Or we could flip a coin for each bunny.

LilyPatchFarm, how are you going to hide their ears?


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Jun 10, 2013)

I have Polish chickens- it might be easier then you think!!!


MOOOOREEEE PICS!


----------



## Revverress (Jun 10, 2013)

Love love LOVE these little cuties. Makes me miss having ELops babies around. Don't stress too much about who's your keeper just yet; at this age, you're best to just enjoy the cuteness.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, it might be easy to hide them. 

Thanks for the new pics. I love the ones where they are all in their box. CUTE!!!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh my gosh I love the little guy in the 5th picture! He has the most adorable ears I've ever seen, lol he'd probably be easy to disguise as a polish chicken.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 12, 2013)

You are so right...this is just too much cuteness. Those ears are fabulous, they are so big for such little buns but so suit them. I don´t know how you can bear to part with any. Good job I´m so far away or I´d be teaming up with Elise and Emily haha.


----------

